
Amazon Patents Underwater Storage Facilities Plan - GoLocalApps
http://www.pcmag.com/news/354833/amazon-patent-tips-underwater-storage-facilities
======
gene-h
A kids book from 1972 proposed something similar, deliver packages by
weighting them for neutral buoyancy and pumping them down pipelines[0].

[0][http://2010book.tumblr.com/post/324091567/the-restaurant-
kit...](http://2010book.tumblr.com/post/324091567/the-restaurant-kitchen-
serves-thousands-of-people)

